# [ 2007 ] Which Timeshares have lazy rivers?



## brainman (May 31, 2007)

We stayed at the Sheraton Broadway in Myrtle Beach and enjoyed the lazy river. Any other timeshares that you know of? How about in Arizona or Calif.?


----------



## glenn1000 (May 31, 2007)

Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta


----------



## seenett (May 31, 2007)

Guests of Westin Kierland Villas (Scottsdale) can use the facilities of the adjacent Westin Kierland Resort. 

Guests of Marriott's Canyon Villas (Phoenix) can use the facilities of the J.W. Marriott Desert Ridge.

Both hotels have lazy rivers.


----------



## joestein (May 31, 2007)

The fairfield resorts at Daytona Beach and Bonnet Creek (disney) have lazt rivers.  I think the one in Las Vegas has one as well.

Joe


----------



## kapish (May 31, 2007)

The following WorldMark resorts have lazy rivers: 

WorldMark on Las Vegas Blvd
WorldMark Indio


----------



## cclendinen (May 31, 2007)

*Lazy River*

Orange Lake, Orlando
Ron Jons, Cape Canaveral


----------



## acesgame (May 31, 2007)

*Westgate Smoky Mountains*

They are supposed to have built a huge indoor water complex with retractable roof for summer with a lazy river.  I can't wait to see it this fall.


----------



## geekette (May 31, 2007)

several Bluegreen resorts have them


----------



## gmarine (May 31, 2007)

In the caribbean the Atlantis and Hyatt Hacienda del Mar in Puerto Rico have them.


----------



## Blue Skies (May 31, 2007)

Marriott Aruba Surf Club


----------



## Lisa P (May 31, 2007)

Several FF/Wyn resorts have them.  In addition to the Daytona Beach and Orlando/Bonnet Creek locations mentioned by Joestein above, there are lazy rivers by the main pools at FF/Wyn Mountains, Lake Lure, NC and two more in Myrtle Beach, SC - SeaWatch and Ocean Blvd.

FF/Wyn has timeshares at Wilderness Hotel and Golf Resort in Wisconsin Dells, which includes access to 3 indoor & 2 outdoor water parks, which naturally offer lazy rivers.  I doubt this could be traded to unless a FF/Wyn points owner made a reservation and direct exchange with you.  Besides high demand, these reservations are very high points during warmer weather. There have been substantial rumors that when FF/Wyn Smoky Mountains in Sevierville, TN is sold out, they will be building another FF/Wyn in the Sevierville area with more amenities (like Wilderness Hotel's and horseback riding).


----------



## Floridaski (May 31, 2007)

Hyatt Coconut Beach on the west coast of Florida has a lazy river, plus great pools with Water Park type slides at the sister hotel Hyatt Coconut Point, also Coconut Point has several other very neat pools kept at different temperatures all year around.

Our kids love all the pools at Hyatt Coconut Beach, so much so - my hubby and myself float in the lazy river for "quite a while" with a cool Miller Light.  The grocery shop of course sells these special Miller Lights that come in a very handy plastic bottle.  One of the few times it was worth paying 4 dollars for a cold beer!

Anyway, sorry I got a little off subject - needless to say we ALL enjoy the lazy river at the Hyatt!


----------



## Kola (May 31, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> ......- my hubby and myself float in the lazy river for "quite a while" with a cool Miller Light.  The grocery shop of course sells these special Miller Lights that come in a very handy plastic bottle.  One of the few times it was worth paying 4 dollars for a cold beer!
> 
> Anyway, sorry I got a little off subject - needless to say we ALL enjoy the lazy river at the Hyatt!



Floating in the lazy river with a bottle of cold beer is very much ON THE SUBJECT ! Except that Miller Light is not my brand !


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Heading to the lazy river here at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch (San Antonio) as soon as I finish my coffee and morning internet fix.


----------



## suesam (Jun 5, 2007)

The Hyatt in Puerto Rico also has a lazy river. 
Sue


----------



## v4albums (Jun 12, 2007)

*Reunion Resort --- best lazy river but not a timeshare*

We stayed at the Reunion Resort in Orlando area (Celebration) for three nights last year.  I don't think it's a timeshare property, but I think you could purchase ownership there.  They have the best lazy river I have ever seen in any timeshare or hotel property.


----------



## Transit (Jun 12, 2007)

v4albums said:


> We stayed at the Reunion Resort in Orlando area (Celebration) for three nights last year.  I don't think it's a timeshare property, but I think you could purchase ownership there.  They have the best lazy river I have ever seen in any timeshare or hotel property.



Check out the lazy rivers at Harborside Atlantis this may be the best at any T/S hotel or even better than any fulltime waterpark.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 13, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Heading to the lazy river here at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch (San Antonio) as soon as I finish my coffee and morning internet fix.
> 
> How is the hyatt in SAT. I want to get down there and check it out. I snuck in and drove around last time i was in SAT but did not get inside a unit.


----------



## artlover (Jun 13, 2007)

Snowater in Glacier, Washington.  The resort itself is "rustic"--the setting along the river, magical.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 13, 2007)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> How is the hyatt in SAT. I want to get down there and check it out. I snuck in and drove around last time i was in SAT but did not get inside a unit.



The resort is beautiful -- very kid-oriented, but we had a great time despite our "kid" being 19!  The units are beautifully decorated and well-stocked.   Ours had a great view of the golf course, with a nice screened in porch from which we occasionally watched the golfers.  

There's a cool indoor-outdoor pool, with big slides.  This seemed to draw more people than the lazy river, much to our surprise (we're lazy river kind of people!).  But, that made the lazy river pleasantly uncrowded, so it was all that much better from our perspective.  And, I always wondered how the resort drew visitors during the cooler months -- I'm sure the indoor pool does the trick for those with small children.

The lazy river itself is small compared to the one next door at the hotel, but we enjoyed it just the same.  The water was surprisingly warm for late May/early July.  

There are numerous grills -- met lots of other nice timesharers while grilling.  And, it seemed like there were a lot of activities (again, most geared toward kids).  The only one we took part in was campfire with smores!  

All in all, a great place.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 13, 2007)

Just toured Hyatt Coconut Plantation, Bonita Springs Fl. What a place!!! Lazy river is wonderful,so are the units and the furnishings. The resort is top shelf. Different from the Marriotts I have been to. Wish Hyatt had more coastal properties as we do not ski.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 13, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> Just toured Hyatt Coconut Plantation, Bonita Springs Fl. What a place!!! Lazy river is wonderful,so are the units and the furnishings. The resort is top shelf.



We absolutely love it too -- that's where we own.  Going back next month, can't wait.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 13, 2007)

Shore Crest Vacation Villas I, Myrtle Beach,SC with an ocean front view.


----------



## nicklinneh (Jun 13, 2007)

big cedar has a very natural lazy river. shore crest II also. (both bluegreen) -------ken


----------



## abcmanzer (Aug 29, 2007)

Transit said:


> Check out the lazy rivers at Harborside Atlantis this may be the best at any T/S hotel or even better than any fulltime waterpark.



We just got back from Atlantis and are in the process pf purchasing a Harborside re-sale, and the "Aquaventure - Current/Rapids tube ride" is one of our main reasons for wanting to go back!  It is a "lazy" river by no means.  It is a full mile of fun with a wave pool section, different options you can take to go through rapids or a more gentle current.  We didn't experience the Lazy River at the Beach Towers, but spent our first full day riding the "Current" at least 6 times around.  I forgot to mention the option to take a conveyor ride to the top of Aquaventure Tower and choose from 3 different tube slides to come down.  AWESOME!


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 13, 2013)

Any new updates to this list
I started a face boom group for Lazy River Lovers

https://www.facebook.com/groups/430467077050680/


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2013)

The Sheraton Broadway Plantation at Myrtle Beach,SC.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 23, 2018)

brainman said:


> We stayed at the Sheraton Broadway in Myrtle Beach and enjoyed the lazy river. Any other timeshares that you know of? How about in Arizona or Calif.?


Is the lazy river at Sheraton Broadway Plantation heated? specifically, during 1st week of April?


----------

